# applying grapxwerks badge overlays, question



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

spray the emblem itself then apply. i did it left to right but if I were to do it again I would start at the center.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> They want you to mist the overlay with water. Do they mean the adhesive side like when doing window tint or do they mean the face side (non adhesive side)





cruzeman said:


> spray the emblem itself then apply. i did it left to right but if I were to do it again I would start at the center.


 
CruzeLTZ is referring to the overlay itself.
Cruzeman is referring to the emblem.

Cruzeman, are you referring to the gold chevy bowtie (emblem) on the car?

I'm getting ready to order some overlays for mine, I'd like to get them applied right the first time.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> spray the emblem itself then apply. i did it left to right but if I were to do it again I would start at the center.



OK so its kind of putting a screen protector on a phone. Spray the phone, lay the film on and squeegee the water out.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> OK so its kind of putting a screen protector on a phone. Spray the phone, lay the film on and squeegee the water out.




I'm confused now. Spray the gold emblem, the adhesive side of the vinyl overlay or the glossy face side of the overlay.

Thanks


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I am actually on my second attempt and I have been putting it off, Someone should perfect it and then make a youtube video =D


On my first try the rear badge was a tad crooked and I ripped a corner off the front one , I didnt spray either of them though I was worried it would ruin them.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

I started from the center on the front one and it wrinkled so i took it off and ordered a new one. Starred on the left wing with the new one and it came out perfect. I didnt spray anything lol


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> I started from the center on the front one and it wrinkled so i took it off and ordered a new one. Starred on the left wing with the new one and it came out perfect. I didnt spray anything lol


Great. I will start with the left wing first too then like they say to. I will probably not spray anything either. Don't want to weaken the adhesive anymore than i need to.


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

Spray the bowtie and the adhesive side of the decal. The water will not harm the adhesive - it is designed to be installed wet.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

GrafxWerks said:


> Spray the bowtie and the adhesive side of the decal. The water will not harm the adhesive - it is designed to be installed wet.


Wish i would have read the instuctions the first time :/. Then i wouldnt have had to buy a new one lol. Still, great product though!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

GrafxWerks said:


> Spray the bowtie and the adhesive side of the decal. The water will not harm the adhesive - it is designed to be installed wet.


Thanks GrafxWerks. And thanks for the very fast shipping! I thought coming from Canada it would sit in customs forever. Ordered the overlays mid last week and they got here in Wisconsin yesterday. I like that speed service.


----------

